# Japanese Gladiator Matches-Cruelty to Animals!



## sinensispsyched (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFuIjLVFFFI&amp;feature=related

The vid shows an emperor scorpion grabbing the eyes and abdomen of an unknown species to me. Though the mantis tries to escape, it can't gain traction on the slippery glass.

The scorpion is twice as tough as the mantis, as well as twice the size of the mantis.

THESE FIGHTS ARE UNJUST! DISLIKE THEM NOW!


----------



## agent A (Mar 31, 2012)

Since when do mantises and scorpions live in a wild environment where they meet? I don't even think a desert dwelling bleph will ever see a scorpion  

At least fight it against something it coevolved with


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you see its eye in the middle of the fight? It was oozing blood!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes they are cruel. Ive known about them for years


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 1, 2012)

Oops! I am not on youtube a lot, and I don't know what's fresh. I was just watching some mantis vids until I mis-clicked on an icon, and this came up.


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2012)

its only cruel to some I do like animals and think theres far worse things to do to harm animals then this in all fairness!

Their insects and they dont really feel or anything the same as mammals do or other higher life forms and may be battered for my views but I find my views are just as valid!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree, there are worse.

This is the first video _I _have found myself(not the other cruelty video that I learned about on this forum) so I found it the most disturbing mantis-related video _I_ have seen.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 1, 2012)

All things being equal, I still find it hard to watch. inch:


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2012)

I got no problem watching it being that its a fad and with all fads it will fade away or those who were or are in it will out grow it and maybe find something else to do!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 1, 2012)

Is not even a fair match .................


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2012)

well the same thing is said when they use centipedes against scorpions too or such!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, this is why I switched all my mantises over to a vegan diet. It was an unfair fight for the crickets, flies, or butterflies I was previously feeding.

I'm not a fan of these gladitory shows, and I'm not going to watch the vid to give it views, but I find it hard to completely slam the practice considering I regularly feed my mantises live prey that don't stand a chance.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 1, 2012)

Good point!

That one vid with the two teenagers was REALLY bad!


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2012)

now the real cruelty is something like this!

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/31/10956587-florida-man-faces-two-years-in-prison-for-killing-bunnies


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 1, 2012)

Yuck! They could have said "breaking the spine" instead of "twisting the neck".


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 1, 2012)

I hate this cruelty. It's awful. I just cant stand it, hearing how humans pick off defenseless animals like it's nothing. It makes me sick


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, a fully grown female olive keeled flat rock scorpion is definitely going to win against a rhombodera. I bet it couldn't even grab it!

Heres another video. How could they do that to a pseudocreobotra!!!!?!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY1w3b_gukA&amp;feature=related


----------



## agent A (Apr 1, 2012)

If this is a Japanese video, why do they say mantis in a funny way? The Japanese word for mantis is kamakiri


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2012)

I would not worry as much though on insects fighting insects as someplace else that species ooths are repopulating the ones being used as game pawns!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 2, 2012)

That is just financially stupid. I for one would love to have a psudocreobrotra, but here they use it as a sacrificial offering!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 2, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> That is just financially stupid. I for one would love to have a psudocreobrotra, but here they use it as a sacrificial offering!


1+ I never had one before!!!!!


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 2, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Also, a fully grown female olive keeled flat rock scorpion is definitely going to win against a rhombodera. I bet it couldn't even grab it!
> 
> Heres another video. How could they do that to a pseudocreobotra!!!!?!?!?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY1w3b_gukA&amp;feature=related


And what makes it even worse is they keep pushing the poor thing back in when it tries to escape!


----------



## SomeWhiteGuy (Apr 2, 2012)

I would not mind this if it was a remotely fair match but most are never near fair : / but heck some places they eat mantids so yeah playing with your food much?


----------



## crucis (Apr 4, 2012)

these vids make me so so angry...

its like lion and grizzly, spartan and samurai, spinosaur-tyrannosaur... none of them EVER meant to fight

I'd rather people go ahead and eat the critters instead, it's the bloodlust entertainment value that is downright abominable.


----------



## massaman (Apr 4, 2012)

well its more humane then dog fighting or rooster fighting or similar with higher animals at least and its not man on man violence!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 4, 2012)

What about human boxing? Same senseless violence that brings in BIG BUCKS for the sport. That should be outlawed as well.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 4, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> What about human boxing? Same senseless violence that brings in BIG BUCKS for the sport. That should be outlawed as well.


Yes it should. Violence is useless and senseless


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got an idea. Lets put the two bugs in a more naturalistic setting and add some narration by experts. We'll put the whole thing on TV and call it "Monster Bug Wars."


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 4, 2012)

Are those battles staged?


----------



## gripen (Apr 4, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Are those battles staged?


Yes.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 4, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Are those battles staged?


Sadly quite a lot of scenes from certain shows or documentarys are staged. It would take much more time and effort to film certain insects coming across eachother, mating, fighting, feeding, and what not. So it's much easier just to get a tank, decorate it a little, and add the subjects.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 4, 2012)

I've heard about staged documentaries before, I just didn't know what specific shows.


----------



## crucis (Apr 4, 2012)

A documentary with a mantis fighting a scorpion isn't going to be much of a documentary.. the two of them would be very unlikely to encounter each other even if they lived in the same patch of forest

(reminds me of that strange programme which tried to determine - just for curiosity - which two random apex predators would win. And even then they only used mechanical models and computer simulations)


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 5, 2012)

I meant that I read an article about staged scenes in nature documentaries.


----------

